# I blame Lil_Miss



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK a few things need clearing up!

These two are RESCUES.

These two ARE up for rehoming!

These two are definitely NOT staying!!

These two have NOT spent a large part of the evening on my knee or lying next to me on the sofa.

And most importantly I have NOT fallen in love with them!

OK that cleared up...a little context...these are two of the boys (thought I was going for 3 girls and a boy....turns out 3 boys and they kept the girl!) Lil_Miss was "persuaded"(!!!!!!!!!!!!) to keep the other boy.

Here's some pics of the stunners...I mean average looking buns!

Boy 1...



















Boy 2...



















Both...










Can't believe how big they are!! Thought I was going for minis!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> OK a few things need clearing up!
> 
> These two are RESCUES.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

hello bootiful boys they are well lush arent they hun? i could easily have taken all 3 :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

cute buns :thumbup: i mean temporary buns :


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> hello bootiful boys they are well lush arent they hun? i could easily have taken all 3 :lol:


They are. I can't believe I am saying this....but I wouldn't even consider a swap for little Fudge.....now that is LOVE!!!



babycham2002 said:


> cute buns :thumbup: i mean temporary buns :


I mean yes....thank you....thank goodness there are people to put me on the straight and narrow


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> They are. I can't believe I am saying this....but I wouldn't even consider a swap for little Fudge.....now that is LOVE!!!
> 
> I mean yes....thank you....thank goodness there are people to put me on the straight and narrow


   did you REALlY just say THAT   :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> did you REALlY just say THAT   :lol:


Yup! Am keeping these boys...temporarily........AND I'm coming for Fudge....need to re-catch him from the mothering jaws or Tramp!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yup! Am keeping these boys...temporarily........AND I'm coming for Fudge....need to re-catch him from the mothering jaws or Tramp!!!


DISLIKE!!!!  
my poor little fudgey wants to stay with his mothering lover :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww me wants


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> DISLIKE!!!!
> my poor little fudgey wants to stay with his mothering lover :lol:


Fine...I will take them both!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Fine...I will take them both!!


   not allowed!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Awww me wants


I know they are gorgeous lads 



Lil Miss said:


> not allowed!!!!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I know they are gorgeous lads


I'm not even joking, if only we could get one to me (after my quarantine period of course), I haven't been able to get these guy's out of my head since seeing the pic of them in the nest :frown2:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm not even joking, if only we could get one to me (after my quarantine period of course), I haven't been able to get these guy's out of my head since seeing the pic of them in the nest :frown2:


Awww...why u quarantining?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awww...why u quarantining?


reed has EC hun x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> reed has EC hun x


Oh yes sorry Bernie hun....am so dumb at times!!! I did know that! He any better today? xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh yes sorry Bernie hun....am so dumb at times!!! I did know that! He any better today? xx


He is worse today (but I was expecting that as he will get worse before he gets better ), but he is fighting hopefully he is strong enough to beat this.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh my they are lovely ^.^


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

one of them looks like my boys


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just gotta comment on how flippin' gorgeous these beautiful buns are...whoever they end up with(!)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> He is worse today (but I was expecting that as he will get worse before he gets better ), but he is fighting hopefully he is strong enough to beat this.


Really hope so.



wacky said:


> one of them looks like my boys


He does...just not as big....i hope 



Hel_79 said:


> Just gotta comment on how flippin' gorgeous these beautiful buns are...whoever they end up with(!)


Meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Really hope so.
> 
> He does...just not as big....i hope
> 
> Meeeeeeeeeee


defiantly wont be as big :lol: those are contis, im pretty sure these boys are NZW x but bit hard to tell at the moment as they are still so gangly :lol:

and you admit you are keeping them now then!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> defiantly wont be as big :lol: those are contis, im pretty sure these boys are NZW x but bit hard to tell at the moment as they are still so gangly :lol:
> 
> and you admit you are keeping them now then!!!!!!!!!!


Yes  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yes  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


told you so :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

